# Legal Warning Light Colors Illinois



## bsmitty

Hi

Hope someone can help me. What are the legal colors for warning lights in Illinois. This would be on private property only, not public roadways. Any input would be helpful.

Thanks

Brian


----------



## nnusskern

I'm not from your state but amber/orange is typical for snow plowing, towing and construction vehicles.


----------



## Holland

Stuck with amber. Absolutely no red in IL and blue is only for emergency first responders.


----------



## nnusskern

Also be careful using white for anything other than reverse and work lights since sometimes that is for police/fire only.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Well, technically in private property you can have any color lights you want. But you will be harassed like crazy if they see you. But amber and white are allowed in Illinois. But there is no reason to have flashing lights on when driving anyway. Only when plowing


----------



## bsmitty

Thanks everyone for the input. I knew amber for sure was legal but wasn't sure if you could do white as well on private property.

Thanks

Brian


----------



## Fourbycb

This really has No bearing to this post but I thought I would throw it in anyways. In the last 2 weeks I have traveled to Texas and Indiana and seen private road construction crews with the following light configurations. Texas white & amber front & rear, amber and blue Yes Amber and Blue on private contractors trucks front & rear & amber blue white front and rear. In Oklahoma I seen red white & amber with red only to the rear and amber white front and rear. now to Kansas I seen state vehicles State road trucks ( Not Police or Medical or Fire) with Red, Amber & White on front & rears.
Now to Illinois I seen Amber & White setups front and rears and in Indiana I only seen amber. In Indiana they had toll road service vehicles that had Amber, Red & White showing from the rear. So it seems in my opinion there really isnt and uniform color anymore as long as your not running down the road with them on.
I personally use Amber & White front and rear here in Iowa for 3 years now with No problems ever


----------



## the new boss 92

i have a amber light bar and 4 coner hide aways with 2 nice grills in white!


----------



## buildinon

There are state laws "codes" and some villages / towns / cities have thier own twist on them that are even stricter than the state code. For instance in the Village of Lincolnshire you can not run strobe lights due to the risk of causing a siezure. Had a friend of mine get this ticket, he was on private property, pulled out to clear the apron and got nailed by the cop sitting across the street watching him in the middle of the night with no on else around. It is a local oridenance. Just food for thought, you need to know about the areas you are plowing in as well.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1481785 said:


> Well, technically in private property you can have any color lights you want. But you will be harassed like crazy if they see you. But amber and white are allowed in Illinois. But there is no reason to have flashing lights on when driving anyway. Only when plowing


Yea what he said, I would never run any flashy lights on any public IL roads. But on the other, I pay good money for our roads and I run like I own them. I never had any problems with lights or carring two 100 gal tanks all year long, some nights a third tank is along for the ride


----------



## SullivanSeptic

It's about time that people start listening and quoting me! I am always right and I know everything! Why doesn't everyone know this? Lol


----------



## buildinon

So after a little digging around on the internet (so it must be true:laughing this is what I have been able to find out about his. Below is the link, but I will also post a couple of the parts that I think petain to us...

http://learsradio.org/forms and docs/Skywarn/IL law regarding lights on vehicles.pdf

On page 7 when you scroll down---
(d) The use of a combination of amber and white oscillating, rotating or flashing lights,
whether lighted or unlighted, is prohibited except motor vehicles or equipment of the
State of Illinois, local authorities, contractors, and union representatives may be so
equipped; furthermore, such lights shall not be lighted on vehicles of the State of Illinois,
local authorities, and contractors except while such vehicles are engaged in highway
maintenance or construction operations within the limits of highway construction
projects, and shall not be lighted on the vehicles of union representatives except when
those vehicles are within the limits of a construction project.

(b) The use of amber oscillating, rotating or flashing lights, whether lighted or
unlighted, is prohibited except on:
1. Second division vehicles designed and used for
towing or hoisting vehicles; furthermore, such lights shall not be lighted except as
required in this paragraph 1; such lights shall be lighted when such vehicles are actually
being used at the scene of an accident or disablement; if the towing vehicle is equipped
with a flat bed that supports all wheels of the vehicle being transported, the lights shall
not be lighted while the vehicle is engaged in towing on a highway; if the towing vehicle
is not equipped with a flat bed that supports all wheels of a vehicle being transported, the
lights shall be lighted while the towing vehicle is engaged in towing on a highway during
all times when the use of headlights is required under Section 12-201 of this Code;
2. Motor vehicles or equipment of the State of
Illinois, local authorities and contractors; furthermore, such lights shall not be lighted
except while such vehicles are engaged in maintenance or construction operations within
the limits of construction projects;
3. Vehicles or equipment used by engineering or survey crews; furthermore, such lights shall not be lighted except while such vehicles
are actually engaged in work on a highway;
4. Vehicles of public utilities, municipalities, or
other construction, maintenance or automotive service vehicles except that such lights
shall be lighted only as a means for indicating the presence of a vehicular traffic hazard
requiring unusual care in approaching, overtaking or passing while such vehicles are
engaged in maintenance, service or construction on a highway;
5. Oversized vehicle or load; however, such lights
shall only be lighted when moving under permit issued by the Department under
Section 15-301 of this Code;
6. The front and rear of motorized equipment owned
and operated by the State of Illinois or any political subdivision thereof, which is
designed and used for removal of snow and ice from highways;
(6.1) The front and rear of motorized equipment or
vehicles that (i) are not owned by the State of Illinois or any political subdivision of
the State, (ii) are designed and used for removal of snow and ice from highways and
parking lots, and (iii) are equipped with a snow plow that is 12 feet in width; these lights
may not be lighted except when the motorized equipment or vehicle is actually being
used for those purposes on behalf of a unit of government;

So if I am reading this right...then techinlly it is illegal to use lights at all unless you are a state vehicle even for plowing as it states in section (6.1) even in parking lots? But how ever my insurance requires my trucks / equipment to be properly illluminated while plowing or salting for safety reasons with atleast one device that is visible with 360 degree rotation or strobes on all four corners...hmm confusing


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Clear as mud. Typlical state of IL Vehicle Code garbage. Stick with amber. You will be fine.


----------



## dieselss

I got nothing outta that but how to get my vcr to quit flashing 1200. Wow that was bad


----------



## buildinon

The part that cracked me up the most was how it authorized "union representatives" to have the same warning lights as the state:laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

1olddogtwo;1483144 said:


> Yea what he said, I would never run any flashy lights on any public IL roads.


In my area plenty of guys run around with their ambers on the road.

Also plenty of guys don't use any safety lights. I wouldn't feel safe plowing apartments with out them. I've got a big obnoxious bright one on the cab. Too many blind corners and too many corners to watch all at once at apartments. 
The residents do a pretty good job of watching out for the work trucks if they can see them.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

ok so in march I bought a vector bar 7 lights total but only 5 rotate the other 2 are alley lights and i dont want them. does any one know some one selling or have access to 2 rotators that i can replace the alley lights with???  all the light's are the same just different guts in them


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

dieselss;1484127 said:


> I got nothing outta that but how to get my vcr to quit flashing 1200. Wow that was bad


pull the plug out of the wall.... that should do it.:laughing::laughing::waving:


----------



## dieselss

But then I can't watch my taped all my children!!! Bahaha


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

dieselss;1485719 said:


> But then I can't watch my taped all my children!!! Bahaha


yeah got me on that one


----------



## dieselss

Lmao. I had to think real hard on that one


----------



## buildinon

I know this sin't about the "legal warning light colors" but it is an interesting little tid bit I found...

(625 ILCS 5/12-207) (from Ch. 95 1/2, par. 12-207) 
Sec. 12-207. Spot lamps and auxiliary driving lamps. 
(a) Any motor vehicle may be equipped with not to exceed one spot lamp and every lighted spot lamp shall be so aimed and used upon approaching another vehicle that no part of the high-intensity portion of the beam will be directed to the left of the prolongation of the extreme left side of the vehicle nor more than 100 feet ahead of the vehicle. 
(b) Any motor vehicle may be equipped with not to exceed three auxiliary driving lamps mounted on the front at a height not less than 12 inches nor more than 42 inches above the level surface upon which the vehicle stands. 
(c) The restrictions of subsections 12-207 (a) and 12-207 (b) of this Act shall not apply to authorized emergency vehicles or equipment used for snow and ice removal operations if owned or operated by or for any governmental body. 
(d) The minimum and maximum height restrictions prescribed in subsection (b) of Section 12-207 shall not apply to privately owned motor vehicles on which a snow plow is mounted, while in transit between or during snow and ice removal operations. This exemption shall apply only during the period from November 15 through April 1, and only when the snow plow blade, commonly referred to as a "moldboard", is properly and securely affixed to the front of the motor vehicle. 
(Source: P.A. 85-1010.)

http://www.ilga.gov/legislation/ilc...pterID=49&SeqStart=127100000&SeqEnd=138300000


----------

